# Will Dokkens fit Bumper Boy Launchers



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I noticed Dokken makes rubber duck bumpers to fit 22 cal hand launcher. Will these work on a bumper boy shaft as well?


Appreciate your help.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

BB sells one that does, but I don't know if the ones for the handheld launchers work on BB's or not.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I used the Dokkens in my BB without any problems. They actually go much further than the BB models.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been wondering the same thing. The BB bumpers will fit a handheld launcher, so the Dokken launcher birds should fit a BB. You could drop an email to the helpful folks at Gundog Supply - they should know.

Please post when you have a definite answer.

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

thunderdan said:


> They actually go much further than the BB models.


Thanks Thunderdan.

Is that because they are lighter? Which loads are you using?

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

I am not real sure. I would guess so. The Dokkens I used are smaller and they are also harder to see. It was something that my older dog did fine with but I would be careful with a young dog, especially if he is just starting to get marks.

I use all three color loads depending on what I am doing. I did a test with the same loads with my double to test them. I usually use the green loads.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

I asked and here's their reply
Thanks for contacting Gun Dog Supply.

They should fit, however I know at one time there was a problem with the bumper boys being too powerful and damaging the Dokken dummies.

I would suggest you contact Bumperboy for their recommendations.

So Thunderdan, did you have any blow out problems with the dokkens?


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

Nope, never had any problems. For my younger dog I would add a white streamer to it......


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

thunderdan said:


> Nope, never had any problems. For my younger dog I would add a white streamer to it......



Thanks for your help!

Sincerely, Purpledawg and Handsome Hoover


----------

